

Little Hackers League - Philadelphia - aaronfeng
http://leftrightfold.com/?p=89

======
qzio
how about meetups with the children in focus, like, encourage the kids to get
interested in technology. I guess they need to be 5+ years or something, but I
think a kind of meetup where kids gets to hack on fun stuff with their and
other parents as teachers could be something truly great.

~~~
aaronfeng
For sure. We'll definitely move into that direction if we have enough older
kids (> 5).

------
adhondt
I'd try it--I've got kids at 6, 8 and 10 years old.

------
SonnyTo
great idea! I wish I there was such a group when I was a kid

------
bradoyler
Let's do this...

